# FA's FLOUNDER RIG TYING SLIDESHOW



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Step by step....enjoy!:beer: 


Hopefully its self explanatory but I'd be happy to answer any questions......


http://www.onetruemedia.com/otm_site/view_shared?p=2f2fd7b19ffe09350f0a71



Remember to always tip this with a nice long strip of squid or cut bait.......also, I will sub out the regular grub for a white 4" GULP swim mullet tipped with squid, live mudminnows, or cut bait strips.......gulp does seem to produce better





Hope this helps!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice post man. Only question I have is do you let the egg sinker slide all the way down to the hook ? From what I see it is hook, small bead, large bead, egg sinker on about 36" line, ended with a swivel.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

I tie a 26" leader to a barrel swivel and the other end snelled to the hook.....above the barrel swivel, on the main line, i have a bead in between the slip sinker and the knot on the barrel swivel


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

FishinAddiction said:


> I tie a 26" leader to a barrel swivel and the other end snelled to the hook.....above the barrel swivel, on the main line, i have a bead in between the slip sinker and the knot on the barrel swivel


That makes more sense ... I was beginning to wonder. Do you ever use a double drop approach?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

To sum it up....( I dont flounder fish but just for clarification for everybody else)...a carolina rig....which in this case is an egg sinker on the main line, bead, swivel, leader, 2 beads??from the looks of the pics?? and then snelled khale hook with choice of bait. Correct?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*You got it Justin.*

I like to leave out the beads myself though. I also use 30 lb flourocarbon for leader line and if im fishing in Snows Cut or anywhere else where the water is murky. Ill shorten the leader down to about twelve inches to keep the bait down low.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Ive been told in theory that the two different sized and colored beads gets their attention better


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm with Ryan ...No beads .
I raely use a Carolina type rig but when water flow is real fast I may use one.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I'm not knocking the beads...*

I just find that I don't need them for floundering. I do agree that they have there place in some rigs espeacially when using heavier weights. I normally use 1/2 to 1 ounce egg sinkers for flounder. I have also found that as oppritunistic as flounder are, it doesn't take a whole lot to get them to bite at times.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*learn something new*

I have to say that I have never seen it done that way. Good idea.


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

*beads are good*

the bead(s) reduce abrasion on your knot/line at the swivel barrel caused by the egg sinker. and i agree they help get the flounder's attention.

IMO the carolina rig keeps the bait on the bottom AND allows the flounder to take the bait without feeling resistance.

nice rig and slide show.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Crashman65 said:


> the bead(s) reduce abrasion on your knot/line at the swivel barrel caused by the egg sinker. and i agree they help get the flounder's attention.
> 
> IMO the carolina rig keeps the bait on the bottom AND allows the flounder to take the bait without feeling resistance.
> 
> nice rig and slide show.


well said and thanks!


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

BTW the grub can also be substituted for a DOA shrimp or gulp shrimp, or sand eel, but always tip with cut bait strips or squid when fishing for flounder.


----------

